# AG Vinyl & Rubber Care



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Got bought a bottle for my birthday back in Feb, used it on a small section of the interior but as it's a new car and the interior came non shiny that's how i'd like to keep it.

Where else can it be used? I've seen it used under the bonnet on a thread?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I use it on all the plastics under the bonnet and it does a very good job.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Cleaning and conditioning rubber Door seals is another good use for it. You could also try it for dressing plastic inner wheel arches too.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

DasArab said:


> Cleaning and conditioning rubber Door seals is another good use for it. You could also try it for dressing plastic inner wheel arches too.


Strangely enough I think inside my arches are felt.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

jonnystuartuk said:


> Strangely enough I think inside my arches are felt.


Nothing strange about that, a lot of cars seem to be going this way now. Must be a Sound deadening thing I think.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It has been a while since I used the AG product but from memory if you buff it before it dries it will give a lower gloss


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> It has been a while since I used the AG product but from memory if you buff it before it dries it will give a lower gloss


True. If you apply to a microfibre than rub into plastics instead of direct it stays matt also.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Exterior plastic trims, engine bays, wheel arches etc. :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, when I use it on the interior pieces I spray it onto a MF pad then wipe the plastics. Then another I wipe with a MF cloth which leaves a nice factory finish.

I now use 303 for my own car though which I feel offers more sun protection and lasts longer.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

martyp said:


> Yeah, when I use it on the interior pieces I spray it onto a MF pad then wipe the plastics. Then another I wipe with a MF cloth which leaves a nice factory finish.
> 
> I now use 303 for my own car though which I feel offers more sun protection and lasts longer.


sun protection? in scotland?

I better buy loads then! :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Can't fault AG Vinyl & Rubber, Leave it on for shine or spray on and wipe off for a matt finish. I've did the exterior plastics 2 weeks ago and they are still looking good.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep great product.

Can use it as a tyre dressing as well, though, to be honest, there are far better products for that.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

AG rubberplus5 worth trying when re ordering


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

you can dilute v&rc.leaves a less shiney finish.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another thumbs up for AG v&rc on my engine bay still looking mint


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

suspal said:


> Another thumbs up for AG v&rc on my engine bay still looking mint


Same here too...:thumb:

I may need to buy it in bulk the way I get through it.....


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

PugIain said:


> you can dilute v&rc.leaves a less shiney finish.


I didn't know that. I prefer the matt finish. What ratio do you dilute to?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

neilos said:


> Same here too...:thumb:
> 
> I may need to buy it in bulk the way I get through it.....


it's called super sheen in 5lt's


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to throw another one in there. I used the AG Interior Shampoo spray for the dash, centre console and door cards (as well as seats & carpets) of my other halves 1-series last week and was impressed with it. Certainly hasn't left a glossy finish but equally hasn't left that sort of slick feel that I sometimes find with Vinyl & Rubber Care.

I've always used the V&R in the past but had ran out and didn't have time to get hold of any more.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I use it everywhere, all plastics and polished wood surfaces inside, the engine bay and even used it to wipe down door shuts.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

pete5570 said:


> I didn't know that. I prefer the matt finish. What ratio do you dilute to?


ive only ever tried it 500ml product with 250ml water.whatever ratio that is! basically it was in a 750ml bottle and i topped it up with water so it was guesstimation really.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

My local rep told me that he waters it down and uses it as a rapid detailer! Not sure as to the dilution ratio though.


----------



## Waltsinhull (Jan 22, 2011)

I clean all surfaces thoroughly with a mild soap solution then I use AG V&R
very,very sparingly sprayed on a microfibre pad and it never looks anything other than original - never spray it on the surface as you will get a patchy application and it will be slick and sticky.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I use this all the time. 

I dilute it 1:9 with water and its works as a great spray on paint polish, which I use for door shuts.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

MarkSmith said:


> I use this all the time.
> 
> I dilute it 1:9 with water and its works as a great spray on paint polish, which I use for door shuts.


Do you mean paint cleaner?


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

I quite like the look of it on tyres, lasts pretty well too. As already said, it works a treat on engine bays.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

jonnystuartuk said:


> Got bought a bottle for my birthday back in Feb, used it on a small section of the interior but as it's a new car and the interior came non shiny that's how i'd like to keep it.
> 
> Where else can it be used? I've seen it used under the bonnet on a thread?


It can be used under the bonnet and will also give a matt finish.

From the instructions on the rear label:

INSTRUCTIONS: SHAKE WELL. *High sheen.* Apply liberally and allow a few minutes to dry. Buff interior surfaces lightly with soft clean cloth. *Low sheen.* Apply sparingly and immediately remove excess with soft clean cloth. In restricted areas spray directly onto cloth to avoid overspray. Re-apply if coating is absorbed and rub over lightly if streaks appear. For best results, pre-clean heavily soiled interior surfaces with Autoglym Car Interior Shampoo and exterior surfaces with Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner.

Avoid contact with driving controls, foot pedals, steering wheels, glass, floor coverings, seats and motorcycle tyres.

Following the use of Autoglym Engine Cleaner, to enhance and prolong effect, spray Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care directly onto cleaned, wet engines and allow to dry.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I spray it on the engine stright after washing when the plastics are still wet.
I then buff it off along with the water for a lovely matt finish.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

SKY said:


> I spray it on the engine stright after washing when the plastics are still wet.
> I then buff it off along with the water for a lovely matt finish.


Me too! Also tend to do door shuts with it as its what I have to hand when I remember about them lol


----------

